# Mid Coast Maine 11-2-14



## Troy5061 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the earliest storm I can remember up here. I took these pics around noon and it was still snowing at 10pm, we got around 17" total. I went out around 5 to plow my dads driveway and my road was almost impassable 1 lane, trees down that I had to plow out of the way, 3 abandoned cars sitting in the road. Im glad I got my new winterforces on the plow truck early, the things a tank!!! This tree was across the road about a 1/2 mile from my house but we got power back yesterday not like last years ice storm we were out for 5 days. The pic with the police Tahoe was a mile from my house, a dodge ram 4x4, 2 other cars and that police Tahoe stuck on the hill hahaha.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

So the season begins! 

Nice pictures.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome pics! We got a few flakes here in the Oxford area but nothing that stuck to the ground.


----------

